# Glue?



## srs64 (Jun 17, 2013)

When cutting blanks and making a pattern of say 2 woods what glues are u guys using ?
Just plain old wood glue?


----------



## Monty (Jun 17, 2013)

I use thick CA.


----------



## lyonsacc (Jun 17, 2013)

For wood on wood I usually use thick CA.

If there were 20 types of glue in the world you would probably get 30 different answers to this question.  I am pretty sure I have read someone's post that they use wood glue (and they make some really nice looking pens).

Glue some samples/blanks together (don't bother drilling or putting a tube in them) and give them a turn - see what holds up well for you and what you like.


----------



## Scruffy (Jun 17, 2013)

*For wood on wood for pens, I use CA.*

I have used wood glue in gluing up bowl blanks.  But I have used CA in doing some segmented bowls.  

Wood glue for furniture, boxes, toys, jigs, etc.. 

From a FWW test on glue strength,

 #1 Titebond III  
 #2 Elmer's Carpenters
 #3 Two part Epoxy

(I remember this because the results surprised me.)


----------

